# Kasota's blending board



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok so I couldn't figure out how to send a picture through messages on my phone so I will try here. This is a custom blending board I made for kasota. It's Oak and Walnut. It has a stand with three different positions in the back. A carry handle and thumbhole. I sure hope you like it kasota. It was fun to build. I always enjoy building something for the first time. If anyone else is interested I am taking orders. Your choice of woods.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous ! So, does Kasota now put on the cloth , for blending ?? 
What are your prices ?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes she is doing that. This is the first one I have made. But after researching it I believe I could add the cloth no problem. The board is between 60 and 85.00 depending on the type of wood and design and the cloth would be between 60 and 76 depending on the length you want.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's my question too! I'd hate to nail or staple into that pretty wood but would have to. I don't think you would want to glue it down.

Did Kasota say she found some for a good price on Etsy?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

These woods will hold up to years of tacks. Being a solid wood base the nail holes can be very close together from the previous nails and still not crush the wood as we say. Or using a glue that had a releasing agent to counter it so you just have to spray and soak the old cloth to release the glue. This wood is sealed well so no worries on hurting it


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure where she gets hers but I found several on etsy and a couple different fiber sites.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Or the carding cloth could be heavily glued to a thin board or even a bit of sheet metal and that could be screwed to the blending board. Keep the wood on the board pretty, although if it's under the carding cloth, you're not going to be seeing it often. Too bad there's not see through carding cloth!

Is there a spline or biscuits in the edge joint between the different woods? Probably so, huh, edge gluing wouldn't hold well. We don't have much oak or walnut around here, all we have is koa and ohia and other odd ball woods.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

hotzcatz said:


> Or the carding cloth could be heavily glued to a thin board or even a bit of sheet metal and that could be screwed to the blending board. Keep the wood on the board pretty, although if it's under the carding cloth, you're not going to be seeing it often. Too bad there's not see through carding cloth!
> 
> Is there a spline or biscuits in the edge joint between the different woods? Probably so, huh, edge gluing wouldn't hold well. We don't have much oak or walnut around here, all we have is koa and ohia and other odd ball woods.


That sheet metal idea is actually a good idea. Yes the edges are all biscuited together. That is much stronger and will last forever.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:sing: Ohhhhhhhhh happy me!!!!! I am so excited! :sing:

Here is a link that I found for blending board cloth. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/126142...to=ZZ&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

They will sell cloth of different lengths. I wanted something out of the ordinary (bigger) and I wanted something really pretty. When I saw the thread Vahomesteaders has on the craft forum about a table he built I asked him to make something custom and adjustable for me. I think he did an outstanding job!  I am just tickled pink! 

Here is the thread he has on his table.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/crafting/519066-new-table-finished-up.html

I think he does really nice work! Another fun plus is that the wood is harvested on his own homestead! My blending board will really be unique! 

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Now, for the uneducated, like me, what is a blending board?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here you go DBA!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAwsggl3CMM[/ame]


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah, see, I learn something new from you fine folks every day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It can be used to either blend fibers and/or colors, as this video and it's name suggests. Or, it can be used to just card and smooth fiber in lieu of a drum or hand cards. You do need to have at least one card or large pet slicker brush.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My package arrived!! Whoooo hoooooo! It is ever so lovely! As soon as my blending board cloth gets here I'll be able to put her together. :bouncy:

Many thanks Vahomesteader! I will now have a blending board that is lovely and unique! I love how you made three places to attach the back piece to. That's going to come in really handy!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the video, I may have to get a blending board now.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

That video was really interesting! Thanks for posting. 

Kas, your board is beautiful! 

May you have many hours of fun with it!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

So glad you liked it. I
My wife has been reading up on it and may get into it as well.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Send your wife over here to the fiber forum! The people here are so helpful and...well...enabling....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Vahomesteaders said:


> So glad you liked it. I
> My wife has been reading up on it and may get into it as well.


I'mm still checking for photos of your chairs in the other thread....:kung:


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I forgot about that. I will get some pics today


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My blending board cloth has arrived! Wooot! 

Now I just have to figure out how to attach it. LOL!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

personally, I think long carpenter staples will do it. Do you have one of those staple guns?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I do! I do!!! :happy2:


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

That's great. Post picks when it's done. I want to see


----------

